# Any Marine Aquarium People Around?



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Just thought I'd check since I trust you all so much already. I'm thinking about doing a ten gallon desktop reef with an old unused tank and I'm just looking for some basic input. When I started my freshwater tanks I did months of research first and I know marine tanks are tougher, so I thought I'd start here just in case we have any specialists.

Any takers?
(And I totally want to put dwarf salt water hermit crabs in the tank as part of my clean up crew )


----------

